

Ask HN: Is there any tool like MailChimp but for Geeks? - striletskyy

I want to editing template in pure html and css.
======
mtmail
Postmark added a pretty powerful editor
[http://blog.postmarkapp.com/post/125849089273/special-
delive...](http://blog.postmarkapp.com/post/125849089273/special-delivery-
postmark-templates)

~~~
striletskyy
it looks pretty good. How about database, can it connect to database like
MondoDB, and make custom request?

